# Problème de surchauffe



## FB1 (19 Juin 2009)

Depuis plusieurs semaines maintenant je suis dérangée par le bruit incessant de mon ventilateur.

J'utilise mon mac de bureau chez moi le soir, le laisse occasionnellement allumé la nuit mais il reste éteint dans la journée. Serait-ce lié aux nouvelles barrettes de mémoire que j'ai installées? Ou alors un problème de ventilateur à faire changer?

Il a tellement surchauffé l'autre soir qu'il s'est éteint tout seul et je n'ai réussi à le rallumer que le lendemain!! ouf!

Bref, si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneuse!


----------



## ben206stras (19 Juin 2009)

Un petit dépoussiérage à l'aspirateur ?


----------



## FB1 (20 Juin 2009)

Merci! Donc j'ouvre le capot et je passe l'aspirateur c'est ça?


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Juin 2009)

Oui et en faisant très attention a rien casser


----------



## alaincha (20 Juin 2009)

FB1 a dit:


> Je suis dérangée par le bruit incessant de mon ventilateur.



Dès que tu l'allumes ?

Ou bien après un certain temps ?

Ça changerait beaucoup de choses.

Et puis est-ce que c'est intervenu juste après l'installation de nouvelles barrettes mémoire ? Car c'est ce que tu laisses entendre.


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Juin 2009)

Et avec un reset pram ,le soucis reste le meme?


----------



## FB1 (20 Juin 2009)

ça se passe après un certain temps - peut-être 1/2 h après allumage.
Oui j'ai remarqué que ça coincide à plusieurs semaines après l'installation de nouvelles barrettes de mémoire,....
@christophe : c'est quoi un reset pram? le redémarrage de l'ordi?


----------



## alaincha (20 Juin 2009)

FB1 a dit:


> ça coincide à *plusieurs semaines après* l'installation de nouvelles barrettes de mémoire



Donc on va éliminer les barrettes.

Et on va se recentrer sur les logiciels utilisés.

Qu'est ce que tu fais avec ton Mac ?


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Juin 2009)

Installe Temperature Monitor et donne nous les temperatures relevés !


----------



## FB1 (20 Juin 2009)

CPU 61,3°C et monte   Hard drive 39°C Smart disk 39°c mais je viens de rallumer mon ordi qu'il y quelques minutes...


----------



## alaincha (20 Juin 2009)

FB1 a dit:


> CPU 61,3°C et monte   Hard drive 39°C Smart disk 39°c mais je viens de rallumer mon ordi qu'il y quelques minutes...



Et ton ventilateur ?

Il tourne à fond ?


----------



## FB1 (20 Juin 2009)

pas encore je préviendrai quand ça sera le cas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------

Mon ordi ne semble pas aimer que je fasse tourner transmission en même temps que j'utiliser quicktime.


----------



## alaincha (20 Juin 2009)

Je supprime cette réponse qui ne vient pas de moi.

Je ne sais pas d'où elle sort, mais je n'aurais jamais dit ça.

J'espère que personne ne l'a lue.


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Juin 2009)

Bon 61c au démarrage ces beaucoup trop, donc ouvre ton ordi et enlève la poussière ! En fait t'a quoi comme Mac ?

Voila


----------



## FB1 (20 Juin 2009)

un G5 1,8 G
Merci pour tes conseils
il ne me reste plus qu'a retrouver le mode d'emploi pour rouvrir le capot de mon ordi...


----------



## Pi@no (20 Juin 2009)

En même temps les PowerPC chauffent beaucoup plus que les Intel...


----------



## FB1 (20 Juin 2009)

C'est la smart disk qui monte à 89°C quand je regarde un film sur quicktime et donc qui enclenche le ventilo.
Est-ce parce que j'ai firefox et transmission d'ouvert en même temps que ça chauffe trop? En tout cas je n'ai pas encore essayé d'ouvrir mon capot et de passer l'aspirateur,...


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Juin 2009)

Un G5 à 61c au démarrage c'est pas su chaud en fait (les G5 sont connus pour chauffer ...)

Smart Disk ? Je ne sais pas à quoi cette son correspond, pour l'ouvrir ? Tu tire sur le levier à larrière et tu enlève la plaque de droite puis tu enlève le cache plastique ...


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Juin 2009)

reset pram voila le lien http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=32441
Un coup d aspi comme le préconise ben206stras, et oldmac est vraiment nécessaire 
je confirme les imac G5 sont des nid a poussiere


----------

